# Audi TT Soft top enhancement detail



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Audi TT Soft top enhancement detail

An enhancement detail on a Audi TT which needed freshing up as the paint had lots of swirls which where stopping any real reflections to the paint work. The dirt build up and mold on the roof was also spoiling the look of this stunning car

The roof before cleaning



















Cleaning process, The roof was cleaned using the 303 cleaner which I had to do 3 times as the amount of muck and mold on the roof was unreal














































The car was then given its first coat of snow foam whilst this was dwelling I went round the car using APC in a foaming head bottle cleaning the fuel filler area and various gaps and grills. The snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and then cleaned off again at this point it started to rain so the car was brought into the unit. 
The car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a Carpro lambswool wash mitt.

The car was then rinsed off using an open ended hose and I then went round the car with Tardis which was left to go to work before being wiped down with microfibre clothes. The car was then given a coat of Ironx again left to do its stuff before the car was washed doing using the pressure washer.



















Bleeding Audi










The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix (10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which helped to pull more contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth.
The owner had just had the wheels powder coated before driving it here for the work so they were cleaned using APC and rinsed.
The arches where next and they where sprayed with APC and cleaned using various brushes and a noodle wash mitt. They where then sprayed with Tardis which was left do its stuff whilst I moved onto the next arch before going back and being wiped down with a microfibre cloth.

The car was then brought inside for taping up and paint thickness readings to be taking and some photos of the defects on the car.
































































The car was polished using Carpro Fixer polish with yellow 3m pads and my Makita rotary polisher

50/50 shots






















































Started working my way round the car




































































































After polishing I went round the car with Carpro Eraser to remove any remaining polishing oils or fillers, I then went round the car again with Britemax Blackmax and a black 3m pad using a DA polisher









































































After the polishing was out the way the car was taken outside for a rinse down before being dried and the roof given its first coat of 303 high tech fabric guard also at this point the arches where dressed using Meguiars hyper dressing the alloys sealed using 2 coats of Jetseal 109 and the tyres dressed with Valet Pro tyre dressing. The next day the car was given its second coat of 303 high tech fabric guard and whilst this was drying the interior was given a hoover out and the leather seats cleaned and sealed using Furniture Clinic products. The exhausts where cleaned using Autofinesse metal polish and 00 grade wire wool.

The car was then given 2 coats of Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio paste wax which was applied thin coats and buffed after 30 min leaving 60mins between coats.










Leaving me with this













































































































The plastic trim was dressed using Carpro Dlux which is a cracking product which a little goes a long way and gives a stunning finish.

After this I cleaned the glass and gave them all 2 coats of Autobrite repel and also gave the arches another coat of hyper dressing

The car was taken outside for a couple of shots





































A couple of beading shots



















And a couple of my favourites lol


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job, it looks likes different car


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

excellent work Necc - mmmmm pictures are GOOD


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Guys


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

The owner must have been ecstatic and felt he'd got a new car!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Exelent turnaround m8, you put some work and hrs in on that car, well worth it 8)


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers guys, i`ve got some other write ups i could post on some old skool fords if people dont mind ???


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

NECC said:


> Cheers guys, i`ve got some other write ups i could post on some old skool fords if people dont mind ???


probably just stick to DW or CYC unless you want to pay to become a forum sponsor


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

If you want to see the old sloop Fords have a look on www.vagcars.co.uk some very nice motors I love the Capri 280 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks wonderful !!! 8)


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Guys


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

top work mate


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cheers Matey 8)


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice mate, great work. As someone else said, looks like a completely different car!

Where abouts are you based?


----------

